# Fluoride in Spain



## cay (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi all,

We are moving to Spain in a few months and wanted to know what regions are fluoridating the water. Does anyone know? TYIA!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

According to this Wikipedia article, this is not common practice in Spain. Only 20% of the population receive fluoridated tap water and the dose is very low (less than 1 ppm).

https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fluoración_del_agua_potable


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Where I live El Hierro, it is a local decision, the small towns and villages differ depending on the source of the water supply.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> According to this Wikipedia article, this is not common practice in Spain. Only 20% of the population receive fluoridated tap water and the dose is very low (less than 1 ppm).
> 
> https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fluoración_del_agua_potable


I think you'll find that it is only about 10%.

Our water comes from springs in the local mountains and is processed by the ayuntamiento only by adding chlorine as and when necessary - sometimes they overdo it and it is horrible. Since the local water is rather hard, we, like many others, have a softener and to get rid of any chlorine, we then pass any drinking water through an osmotic filter and it then comes out of a separate tap in the kitchen.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Our water is from a well and so far I haven't noticed anyone putting fluoride in it. A nutter I once knew in USA thought that fluoride was put in so that the CIA could control our minds. Conspiracy theorists, don't you just love them?


----------



## Desiato (Jun 1, 2015)

thrax said:


> Our water is from a well and so far I haven't noticed anyone putting fluoride in it. A nutter I once knew in USA thought that fluoride was put in so that the CIA could control our minds. Conspiracy theorists, don't you just love them?


As the saying goes, I may be paranoid but that doesn't mean they are not after me. They also say that ignorance is bliss so on that basis if you can go a lifetime without ever questioning anything you will have lived a blissful and ignorant life. There are worse things you could do I suppose and I sometimes wished I didn't know what I know but the alternative is to be ignorant of the truth and I'm not so sure that's really an option. Your friend may have been a nutter but sometimes what we think is the truth turns out not to be, try these for starters...Shocking List Of Official Proven False Flag Attacks | Your News Wire

If I've whetted your appetite, I can give you a conspiracy theory that will blow your mind (all backed up with solid facts as well).....intrigued?


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Desiato said:


> As the saying goes, I may be paranoid but that doesn't mean they are not after me. They also say that ignorance is bliss so on that basis if you can go a lifetime without ever questioning anything you will have lived a blissful and ignorant life. There are worse things you could do I suppose and I sometimes wished I didn't know what I know but the alternative is to be ignorant of the truth and I'm not so sure that's really an option. Your friend may have been a nutter but sometimes what we think is the truth turns out not to be, try these for starters...Shocking List Of Official Proven False Flag Attacks | Your News Wire
> 
> If I've whetted your appetite, I can give you a conspiracy theory that will blow your mind (all backed up with solid facts as well).....intrigued?


Is it this one?


----------



## Desiato (Jun 1, 2015)

I think she's a friend of Thrax's nutter :madgrin:


----------

